# Poll: Who will win the 2021 T20 Cricket World Cup today?



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Happy for this to be deleted/merged with the main cricket thread after the event, but thought it merited its own one.

So, cricket fans, the final is here. 

Let's be honest, we all know the correct answer, but in case anyone gets it wrong I thought a poll would be the best way to root them out for mockery.


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2021)

Sadly it may well come down to whoever wins the guessing game of heads or tails and bats second.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> Sadly it may well come down to whoever wins the guessing game of heads or tails and bats second.



I suspect you are right, but either way I'm looking forward to what will hopefully be an entertaining game.


----------



## yello (14 Nov 2021)

It should be entertaining. T20 might not be everyone's game of cricket but when it's competitive (and both these sides are that) then it is entertaining.

It can be a bit of a lottery though methinks. Form is one thing but luck plays a big part in the outcome of this format. Personally, I like it. It really is that cliched 'on the day, anyone can win' kind of game!

Edit: Oh, but the Black Caps obviously!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Nov 2021)

I’m hoping the Kiwis win.
I like the way they conduct themselves, plus they’re a good cricketing side. 
I like the Aussies too, but their conduct is less admirable.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Nov 2021)

The one who wins the toss, sadly. Makes a mockery and all that...


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> The one who wins the toss, sadly. Makes a mockery and all that...


Australia won the toss. 
No surprises that they elected to bowl.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Breakthrough for Australia. But 28/1 off 4 is a decent start.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Pretty amazing stat that no side has got past 160 in a final.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

I bet you haven't got a TV either...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Nov 2021)

SydZ said:


> It’s cricket so… don’t know… don’t care. 😂


Don't tell me - you've taken your bat home, haven't you?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Don't tell me - you've taken your bat home, haven't you?



Off stump, Shirley?


----------



## Dayvo (14 Nov 2021)

SydZ said:


> It’s cricket so… don’t know… don’t care. 😂


Bit of a beamer or perhaps a full tosser.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

I know that the darts style atmosphere is part of the T20 atmosphere, but the guy yelling "Oggie, oggie, oggie" is doing my head in.

Maybe he's actually yelling "Aussie, Aussie, Aussie", in which case he should lose his job for being biased.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Nov 2021)

Nice little snick for four.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Nov 2021)

Some good batting going on.


----------



## jowwy (14 Nov 2021)

New zealand playing really well…….especially williamson


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> New zealand playing really well…….especially williamson



GODDAMNIT WHY DID YOU DO THAT?!


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> GODDAMNIT WHY DID YOU DO THAT?!


Good knock by the skip though? Set up nicely if NZ end on 170 ish?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

172 is pretty intimidating I think. Game on!


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2021)

They were 57 -1 after 10 overs. That’s an amazing acceleration.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Australia's to lose from here...


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

IT WORKED FOR @jowwy AND IT"S WORKED FOR ME!!!

Try not to shed too many tears back in the hutch David.


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Comment from the Beeb text commentary:

"This could be huge for the game. So exciting to think of all the kids who tomorrow will be eagerly signing up to join their local coin-tossing club, and emulating their coin-tossing heroes."


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Australia's to lose from here...


not aged well


----------



## Beebo (14 Nov 2021)

AndyRM said:


> Comment from the Beeb text commentary:
> 
> "This could be huge for the game. So exciting to think of all the kids who tomorrow will be eagerly signing up to join their local coin-tossing club, and emulating their coin-tossing heroes."


All three games in the semis and final have gone to the side which won the toss And batted last. 
It needs sorting out, but not sure how?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Beebo said:


> not aged well



Ever so slightly tongue in cheek


----------



## jowwy (14 Nov 2021)

Well only 1 person voted for the aussies……..that was me


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)

Fair play Australia, that was one helluva chase.

Can't be often that both the men's and women's teams are world champions at the same time, in any sport?


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2021)




----------

